# صور الاعتداء الاثم على كنيسة سيدة النجاة (من داخل الكنيسة)



## alpha&omega (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الصور منقولة عن موقع عنكاوا كوم











































































































المصدر
http://www.ankawa.com/forum/index.php/topic,453405.0.html


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ده الارهاب الاسود فى ابشع صوره
لكن ربنا موجود 
شكرا على نقلك الصور
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## حمورابي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحية

في الحقيقة صور جميلة جداً ورائعة عمل ناجح والى الأمام 
وانا بإسمي وبإسم كل مسيحي عراقي اشكر دولة الرئيس نوري المالكي 
على تعاون الكبير الذي يقدمهُ للشعب العراقي 
امان وإستقرار محبة 
وما شاء الله العراقيين المهجرين يرجعون من الدول المجاورة بعد نزوحهم 
وهذا يدل على الإمان المتوفر في العراق الحالي . 

وافضل دليل الصور التي في الموضوع . 
التي تعبر عن الأمان والإستقرار في العراق الحبيب 
وليس لي ان اقول سوى 

ياحوم اتبع لو جرينا . 

 اللهم اني بلغت اللهم فأشهد بأنني احب هذا الأمان والإستقرار في العراق المتوفر  بقيادة السيد نوري المالكي قدس الله سرهُ من الأن وكل اوان  مرفوع عنه كل بلاء وكل اعتداء , وسائر بلاد الرافدين !  . امين يارب العالمين  


اللهم ارحم الحكومة وكن معها وزد من الأمان الذي هو الأن اكثر واكثر  وعذبنا.
بدل ان تتعذب الحكومة المسكينة التي تسهر لأجلنا نحن الشعب 
اللهم ضيقها علينا وافتحها بوجههم. وكن معهم في كل مكان حتى في الحمام 
اللهم اننا اعدائك والحكومة اصدقائك , فعذبنا وارحمهم يا ارحم الراحمين.
اللهم , نحن من احتل فلسطين . ! 


وإحتمال قوي نحن ايضاً من قتلنا الحسن والحسين والعباس ونحارب مع الحكومة الباسلة بقيادة السيد نوري المالكي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
جامبو الجبار وساسوكي وجلندايزر ونحن الأن نحاول شن معركة على الأرهابي 

شرشبيل . 

اللهم نحن ضد فلسطين فعذبنا يا ارحم الراحمين . وساعد الحكومة المسكينة التي تسهر على راحة الشعب العراقي المسيحي والتي توفر الأمان والإستقرار 
وخير دليل الصور . 



*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور صعبة ومؤلمة فعلا ولكن لى سؤال اين توجد هذة الكنيسة من فضلك*


----------



## SALVATION (1 نوفمبر 2010)

_هقول ايه غير شوية عصابات وشريعة بتخدمهم وبتحلل افعلهم من قتل ونهب وسرقة و...._
_ربنا يرحمنا ويقوينا عليهم بصليب يسوع المسيح_
_شكراا للصور_​


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلوبنا تدمي لما حدث لمسيحيي العراق

رب المجد يعضطدكم ويقويكم علي احتمال كل هذا الكم من الإرهاب

أقباط مصر معكم قلباً وقالباً ضد الإرهاب الإسلامي :ray::

ربنا ينيح نفوس شهدائنا الأبرار ويعزي أسرهم

في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
*​


----------



## thunder (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرحمة للشهداء*

*و لكن لا بد لي ان اقول ان على المسيحيين ان يستخدموا عقولهم و يفكروا*

*بحنكة بدل التصرفات الطائشة من قبل كهنة ..*

*بلد مضطربة امنيا و بحالة فوضى لا داعي لفتح كنيسة في المساء لاي سبب ..*

*ارجو ان نكون حكماء كما طلب المسيح و ليس انتحاريين من دون اي داعي*

*و الرحمة للشهداء مجدداً*


*..*​


----------



## alpha&omega (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> صور صعبة ومؤلمة فعلا ولكن لى سؤال اين توجد هذة الكنيسة من فضلك



الكنيسة في بغداد جانب الرصافة(الجانب الشرقي من بغداد ) في منطقة اسمها الكرادة 
اسمها كنيسة سيدة الرجاء للسريان الكاثوليك
تسمى ايضا من عامة العراقيين ب كنيسة ام الطاق (الطاق جارج الكنيسة الذي بداخله صليب كبير)
وهي من معالم منطقة الكرادة


----------



## alpha&omega (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> لرحمة للشهداء
> 
> و لكن لا بد لي ان اقول ان على المسيحيين ان يستخدموا عقولهم و يفكروا
> 
> ...



اخي ارجو ان لاتسب كهنة شعب المسيح هكذا رجاء 
يوم الاحد يوم القداس الالهي وفي العراق يوم الاحد يوم دوام رسمي الذي ينتهي الساعة 3 ظهرا
القداس يقام عادة الساعة 5 وهذا انسب وقت 


فهل اصرار الكهنة الابطال على اقامة القداس يدعى طيش ؟!!!!


----------



## MAJI (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اقتباس
اسمها كنيسة سيدة الرجاء للسريان الكاثوليك
اسمها سيدة النجاة
صور محزنة 
ربنا كان في عون المصلين 
دخلوا عليهم اولاد ابليس
ابليس الذي قال عنه السيد المسيح
جاء ليقتل ويسرق ويخرب
وها هنا قد سرق حرية المصلين وقتل منهم وخرب مكانهم
(((يارب اغفر لهم انهم يجهلون مايفعلون)))
شكرا على الصور 
والرب يحميك


----------



## yasir.abdulaaim (1 نوفمبر 2010)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على موسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله وسلم عليهم وعلى الهم اجمعين . اقدم التعازي الى ابناء شعبنا العراقي العظيم بما اصابهم من مصائب من قتل وتشريد بسبب تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي الكافر الذي قتل المسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء ولم بفرق بين احد منهم ولم يتراجع بقتل اي احد منهم وهذا دليل على ان الشعب العراقي هو المستهدف الوحيد وليس ابناء الطائفة المسيحية او الطائفة المسلمة واي اي طائفة دينية ولربما قد تجاوز الحدود بالقتل وسفك الدماء الطاهرة التي ذهبت لتصلي من اجل الله الواحد الاحد . مع الاسف هناك تقصير من الحكومات السابقة واللاحقة من حيث عدم تركيز الاهتمام على اخواننا من الطائفة المسيحية وعدم الاستماع الى معاناتهم و متطلباتهم مما زاد  الوضع سوءا . وما يسعني الا ان اقول اللهم يا واحد يا احد اللهنا انصرنا على القوم الذين يعثون بالارض فسادا ويعصوك ويعصون انبيائك واوصيائك اللهم لا تدعه يفسودن بالارض اكثر من هذا اللهم انت تسمع رجائي وتعلم بحال اخوتي اللهم انصرنا على القوم الضالين الباغين  *_


----------



## SALVATION (1 نوفمبر 2010)

yasir.abdulaaim قال:


> _*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على موسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله وسلم عليهم وعلى الهم اجمعين . اقدم التعازي الى ابناء شعبنا العراقي العظيم بما اصابهم من مصائب من قتل وتشريد بسبب تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي الكافر الذي قتل المسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء ولم بفرق بين احد منهم ولم يتراجع بقتل اي احد منهم وهذا دليل على ان الشعب العراقي هو المستهدف الوحيد وليس ابناء الطائفة المسيحية او الطائفة المسلمة واي اي طائفة دينية ولربما قد تجاوز الحدود بالقتل وسفك الدماء الطاهرة التي ذهبت لتصلي من اجل الله الواحد الاحد . مع الاسف هناك تقصير من الحكومات السابقة واللاحقة من حيث عدم تركيز الاهتمام على اخواننا من الطائفة المسيحية وعدم الاستماع الى معاناتهم و متطلباتهم مما زاد الوضع سوءا . وما يسعني الا ان اقول اللهم يا واحد يا احد اللهنا انصرنا على القوم الذين يعثون بالارض فسادا ويعصوك ويعصون انبيائك واوصيائك اللهم لا تدعه يفسودن بالارض اكثر من هذا اللهم انت تسمع رجائي وتعلم بحال اخوتي اللهم انصرنا على القوم الضالين الباغين *_


 
_اتقوى الله وكفياكم مواضيع الانشا اللى بتكتبوها علشان تفصلوا بين التشريع الاسلامى و ما يفعلهوا  تنظيم القاعده ( الاسلامى ) _
_عايز تفهمنى انك جاى تعزى  وان الحادث مأثر عليك انت وباقى المسلمين؟_
_جايز _
_واتمنى اكون غلطان_
_الرحمة دول عزل _
_شعب رايح للكنيسة يصلى اعزل يقبلوا برششات وقنابل رجال واطفال وسيدات انهى اله اللى يبارك هذه الافعال ده لو حتى الاسلام الدين الحقيقى ويبيح هذه الافعال فأنا افضل ان اموت بعيد عن اعتناقة_
_كفر بكل معانى الكلمة_
_دماء الشهداء على رؤس كل المسلمين المشتركين منهم والمتفرجين  ._

_اين انت يا رب ؟_​


----------



## alpha&omega (1 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2010)

صوره محزنه جدااااااااا

ده ارهاب بشع 

ربنا يرحم  الشهداء  ويرحم الشعب المسيحى من الارهاب 
​


----------



## SALVATION (1 نوفمبر 2010)

_الى متى يارب تنسانى ؟ الى الانقضاء؟ _​


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور مؤلمة تدمع لها العيون 
ساعدناااااااا يا مخلصنااااااااااا فلا تتركنا للاضطهاد البشع 

شكراااا للصور 

ربنا يرحمنا ​*


----------



## عراقي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

والاسلام دين القتل    الى متى يامسيحين نقتل الى متى نسقط الى متى الاسلام يذبح بينا      يارب يارب يارب يارب ارحمنااااااااا


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (1 نوفمبر 2010)

صور حزينة جدا 

لماذا هذا يحدث ؟!! ما ذنب الابرياء !

لا نقول الا كما قال المسيح له المجد 

يا ابتاه اغفر لهم فأنهم لا يعلمون 

الرب يكون في عونهم .. اميـن +

سلام المسيح


----------



## sparrow (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شئ بشع 

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهاليهم
ويرحمنا


----------



## انريكي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ابي اغفر لهم لي انهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون

هكذا فال يسوع المسيح

صلو لي اجلهم واطلبو من الرب ان يرحمهم وان يرحمنا جميعا

صور جدا جدا محزنة

الرب يبارك جميع المسيحين في العالم


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد المسيح قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 

ربنا يرحمنا وينيح نفوس شهدائنا فى فردوس النعيم ​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ارحمنا يا الله...

ربي والهي اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون...

لتكن مع آلامك يا يسوع...


----------



## govany shenoda (1 نوفمبر 2010)

صوره محزنه جدااااااااا
ده ارهاب بشع 
ربنا يرحم الشهداء 
ويرحم الشعب المسيحى من الارهاب 
الرب قال في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق
لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

​


----------



## أرزنا (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح

رحم الله نفوس الشهداء والشفاء للجرحى والغفران لأعدائنا فليهديهم الله كي يخرجوا من ظلمتهم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*حرام بجد حراااااااااااااام
يارب انت موجود عزى شعبك وولادك يارب 
ايه الارهاب دة *


----------



## حمورابي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*

العار على الإحتلال الامريكي وحكومة الصفوي المجوسي نوري المالكي . 
لتطورتهم في هذه العملية وكل عملية في العراق . 

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*مجزره ارهابيه محمديه 
ربنا يرحمنا ويحمي كل ولاده
ميرسي ع الصور المؤسفه​*


----------



## حمورابي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*اين تعليق الأحبة المسلمين . ! 
هذا هو دينكم وهذا هو ما تؤمنون به ِ 
هل تخجلون منهُ . ! 

هذه فرصة لكي تقبلوا المسيح وتنالوا بإسمه ِ الخلاص .  
وترموا بهذه التشاريع الهمجية وتقبلوا ما هو سماوي . ابدي . 

*


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2010)

موقفنا سئ ..

مهزلة للأسف نحن سببها ..


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2010)

yasir.abdulaaim قال:


> _*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على موسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله وسلم عليهم وعلى الهم اجمعين . اقدم التعازي الى ابناء شعبنا العراقي العظيم بما اصابهم من مصائب من قتل وتشريد بسبب تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي الكافر الذي قتل المسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء ولم بفرق بين احد منهم ولم يتراجع بقتل اي احد منهم وهذا دليل على ان الشعب العراقي هو المستهدف الوحيد وليس ابناء الطائفة المسيحية او الطائفة المسلمة واي اي طائفة دينية ولربما قد تجاوز الحدود بالقتل وسفك الدماء الطاهرة التي ذهبت لتصلي من اجل الله الواحد الاحد . مع الاسف هناك تقصير من الحكومات السابقة واللاحقة من حيث عدم تركيز الاهتمام على اخواننا من الطائفة المسيحية وعدم الاستماع الى معاناتهم و متطلباتهم مما زاد  الوضع سوءا . وما يسعني الا ان اقول اللهم يا واحد يا احد اللهنا انصرنا على القوم الذين يعثون بالارض فسادا ويعصوك ويعصون انبيائك واوصيائك اللهم لا تدعه يفسودن بالارض اكثر من هذا اللهم انت تسمع رجائي وتعلم بحال اخوتي اللهم انصرنا على القوم الضالين الباغين  *_




مش صحيح ..


----------



## antonius (1 نوفمبر 2010)

_*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على موسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله وسلم عليهم وعلى الهم اجمعين . اقدم التعازي الى ابناء شعبنا العراقي العظيم بما اصابهم من مصائب من قتل وتشريد بسبب تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي الكافر الذي قتل المسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء ولم بفرق بين احد منهم ولم يتراجع بقتل اي احد منهم وهذا دليل على ان الشعب العراقي هو المستهدف الوحيد وليس ابناء الطائفة المسيحية او الطائفة المسلمة واي اي طائفة دينية ولربما قد تجاوز الحدود بالقتل وسفك الدماء الطاهرة التي ذهبت لتصلي من اجل الله الواحد الاحد . مع الاسف هناك تقصير من الحكومات السابقة واللاحقة من حيث عدم تركيز الاهتمام على اخواننا من الطائفة المسيحية وعدم الاستماع الى معاناتهم و متطلباتهم مما زاد الوضع سوءا . وما يسعني الا ان اقول اللهم يا واحد يا احد اللهنا انصرنا على القوم الذين يعثون بالارض فسادا ويعصوك ويعصون انبيائك واوصيائك اللهم لا تدعه يفسودن بالارض اكثر من هذا اللهم انت تسمع رجائي وتعلم بحال اخوتي اللهم انصرنا على القوم الضالين الباغين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نشكر شعورك وتعزيتك...رحم الله موتاك اخي ..
لك مني كل مودّة..*_


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ابواب الجحيم لاتقوى عليها
الكنيسة منذ القدم تتعرض للاضطهاد
وفى قمة هذا الاضطهاد تزداد الكنيسة عزم وصلاة
ربنا موجود*​


----------



## angel guard (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا في شضايا النار قد ماتو .. والاحباب على قبرهم يبكون .. والموت لهم حياة جديدة .. لانهم في قلب يسوع يسكنون .. من قلبي على قلبهم جرحا عميقا .. ونزيفا كنهر الاردن انهم ينزفون .. فلا نبكي على فراقهم لا اليوم ولا غدا .. لانهم في قلب يسوع يسكنون .. ... .... .... ... بقلمي لكل شهداء يسوع


----------



## MAJI (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على موسى وعيسى ومحمد صلى الله وسلم عليهم وعلى الهم اجمعين . اقدم التعازي الى ابناء شعبنا العراقي العظيم بما اصابهم من مصائب من قتل وتشريد بسبب تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي الكافر الذي قتل المسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء ولم بفرق بين احد منهم ولم يتراجع بقتل اي احد منهم وهذا دليل على ان الشعب العراقي هو المستهدف الوحيد وليس ابناء الطائفة المسيحية او الطائفة المسلمة واي اي طائفة دينية ولربما قد تجاوز الحدود بالقتل وسفك الدماء الطاهرة التي ذهبت لتصلي من اجل الله الواحد الاحد . مع الاسف هناك تقصير من الحكومات السابقة واللاحقة من حيث عدم تركيز الاهتمام على اخواننا من الطائفة المسيحية وعدم الاستماع الى معاناتهم و متطلباتهم مما زاد الوضع سوءا . وما يسعني الا ان اقول اللهم يا واحد يا احد اللهنا انصرنا على القوم الذين يعثون بالارض فسادا ويعصوك ويعصون انبيائك واوصيائك اللهم لا تدعه يفسودن بالارض اكثر من هذا اللهم انت تسمع رجائي وتعلم بحال اخوتي اللهم انصرنا على القوم الضالين الباغين**ر *
*نشكرك على مشاعرك زميلنا ياسر عبد الحكيم*
*نحن نعلم ان هناك مسلمون محبين لنا*
* وخاصة غالبية مسلمي العراق ويؤلمهم جرحنا*
*لكن عتبي عليهم انهم وكل المسلمين الذين يكرهون الارهاب لا يقفون معا لمحاربتهم*
*انظر مثلا  كم مسلم دخل المنتدى واستنكر هذه العملية؟*
*الا يدل هذا على تضامنهم وتأييدهم لهذا الارهاب؟*
*شكرا مرة ثانية مشاركتنا الامنا وتحملك  ردودالافعال *


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا تبكي يا عراق على شهدائك الملائكة 
فإنهم عند المسيح ذاهبون 
هناك حيث لا وجع ولا ألم ولا ظلم


ربنا يرحمهم جميعا 
خبر مؤلم و مؤسف جدا 
و ربنا يسامح امة القتل و الارهاب 

يكفينا دماء يا امة الاسلام 
يا شعبا متعطشا للدماء و الاجرام مطبقا لما جاء في كتاب ليس هو من عند الله ​*


----------



## thebreak-up (14 مايو 2013)

*ارفع الموضوع لكيما يتذكر البشر بشاعة ذاك اليوم، الخبر له اكثر من عامين لكننا لن ننساه. يارب تنيح نفوسهم جميعا.  *


----------

